# Hevi Shot, Rem HD, Kent Matrix Prices



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I have a couple buddies who swear by Hevi Shot and reading all the information on these better than lead loads tells me it is a much better shot shell. They shoot #6 shot, which also gives them alot more shot then the #2 steel I use. Why are they so high priced? After all, it's just shot, powder, wad, primer, like all the other shells. I know it is more expensive shot, but that much higher?
This stuff has been around long enough so why doesn't the price come down?

Do they make that much of a difference if you keep your shots at 40 yds or less?
Is it worth the price if you are doing pass shooting? I know you still have to hit the bird!

My buddies tell me if I try one of those loads, I would never go back to steel. So far, I do fine with steel over decoys in the field
or on the water.

How about those other high performance loads like Hevi Metal, Black Cloud, and Snow Goose Black Cloud. They are not too much higher than the federal ultra shock I normally shoot.

Good Hunting.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Lead shot is cheap to make because the process is simple and raw matterial cheap. Other non toxic shots take a more complicated proces and raw materials that may be rarer than lead and as such cost more. I looked at reloading bismuth and found I could save a couple bucks a box but was still suprised at how much the shot cost. The loads were still going to be expensive and a couple bucks wasn't enough to justify my time. Not to mention none of the data available could match factory loads.


----------

